# premier f1, raptor or burton t7 or vapor



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i say go with the raptor but I'm bias that's what ill be riding this year. Never summer says there r.c. doesn't lose edge hold when going fast on groomers. also im pretty sure ever 2011 model in the never summer lineup has r.c.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

R.C really doesn't lose edge hold, even on their park board. Everything in the 2011 lineup does have R.C as well, so it obviously works well if they were going to apply it to their freeride boards. My vote goes to the Raptor, it's supposed to be the new freeride jesus. I have an Evo and I'm amazed how well it does for freeriding at the level of dampness and stiffness it has.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fair warning, pure fanboy comment ahead...











NS >>>>>>> Burton


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Fair warning, pure fanboy comment ahead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go with the Premier. Either NS offering is much cheaper than the overpriced Vapor too.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Go with the Premier. Either NS offering is much cheaper than the overpriced Vapor too.


If he's worried about turn initiation though, wouldn't the Raptor be a bit better choice? Honestly, both the F1 and Raptor would probably be fine but I was under the impression that the raptor was a bit easier to turn.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the F1 or Heritage are your best match.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Raptor for sure! I've found that the toe caps work best for me. I didn't really like that Ride convertible straps all that much compared to the Flux toe mask.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

TheClash said:


> so out of the boards i have listed i am leaning towards the f1, however the weight (so i have heard) is an issue....anyone have an opinion on this?


I'm 43 years-old, have an F1, and it sounds as if I ride similarly to you. I don't notice any weight issues except when I'm riding up the lift and the board is putting a strain on the torn medial collateral ligament on my knee. I would like a lighter board for that reason only, but otherwise the Premier absolutely kills.

I may be the only person to notice (or admit to) a handling quirk of the RC design. On hardpack when I'm carving I will sometimes get a weird oscillation in which the board wobbles fiercely on edge. Then again, it could just be pilot error causing the wobble but I've never had it happen on my normal camber boards. Other than this one quirk, and maybe a little heft, I love the board in powder, chop, and bombing full-tilt down the glade.


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok stopped into my local shop today. Spoke to my shop guy there. I trust him... Rides a lot like me but better lol. . Pretty straight up guy. His opinion is that NS is about 3-4 years behind Burton in their technology and feel of their boards. He had some pretty good points that have just confused me more haha. 

I like the idea of buying from him... Support a local etc. And I like the Burton product. However I have read some great reviews on the NS boards...grrr


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Nothing against NS (Ive never been able to demo one, no one carries it where I am, and I buy local). But this isn't really the place to get a nonsubjective opinion. Most on this forum will tell you that a late 1980's Simms handles better than anything that has Burton attached to it


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha true enough dano. I have demos Burton boards and liked them a lot. Kinda looking at the custom x or the malolo just because I can get a sweet deal from my guy at my local shop.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I Love my Custom X, but it's all personal opinion. It's stiff to the point where I get absolutely no chatter what so ever when bombing, it carves like a sharp knife, it's light as hell, and times in chop where I thought for sure I'd catch an edge when wrecklessly flying, it just cuts right through it. But on the other hand, you need to buy EST bindings to go with it


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, Burton "tech" is going to be "ahead" of NS. They have waaay more money and resources. That does not mean that it is going to be a better ride. As far as alumfly vs NS. I prefer NS. Its a more organic feel than the T7, something I like better.


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

Is your custom x a regular camber?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, they only make it in Camber. Only thing with the CX is you need to be sure you want that stiff of a board. There's been times in moguals where a softer board would have flexed in my favor instead of launching me off the top. But that being said, I like natural jumps, powder, trees , and hard charging so it suits me well.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

TheClash said:


> Ok stopped into my local shop today. Spoke to my shop guy there. I trust him... Rides a lot like me but better lol. . Pretty straight up guy. His opinion is that NS is about 3-4 years behind Burton in their technology and feel of their boards. He had some pretty good points that have just confused me more haha.
> 
> I like the idea of buying from him... Support a local etc. And I like the Burton product. However I have read some great reviews on the NS boards...grrr


Any chance that your local shop sells Burton and not NS? Just ruling out potential sources of bias, you know...


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not one for moguls... Natural hits/drops are more my speed. Wonder if just the regular custom might fit the bill. Or perhaps the supermodel. ?


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Any chance that your local shop sells Burton and not NS? Just ruling out potential sources of bias, you know...


Ya I hear ya. However he used to be a die hard NS rider until about 3 years ago. He has no malice towards NS. Just thinks his product is just as good if not better. And I can accept that. He has a shop to run and in all honesty I'd like to support local shops. It has been so long since I have had a new board that really anything I get will be a huge step up


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Also good boards. The custom is more of a do everything freestyle board. I'd also look at the Trice. You'll get the stiff, sharp, edge control, and the benefit of RC in Powder


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Its a more organic feel...


That's an interesting statement. Can you please explain what "organic feel" means?


----------



## radnorthwest (Sep 21, 2010)

Try out Triple Base Tech from Bataleon if you're looking for fast edge to edge and power through crud. Their raised edges don't catch on anything...unless you want to when you're initiating a turn. The Enemy is super tech (and expensive!) but a really nice ride. The Jam is a more affordable option and comparable to the Custom X or Supermodel.

Black snowboard of death from Capita is a sweet ride as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> That's an interesting statement. Can you please explain what "organic feel" means?


Its hard to explain if you haven't experienced it. Have you ridden anything that replaces carbon with bamboo? Like riding a Jibpan vs a Fastplant? Like as far as pop goes, a carbon pop is characteristicly springy, quick rebound, whereas bamboo pop has a little "smoother" load and unload attribute.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Its hard to explain if you haven't experienced it. Have you ridden anything that replaces carbon with bamboo? Like riding a Jibpan vs a Fastplant? Like as far as pop goes, a carbon pop is characteristicly springy, quick rebound, whereas bamboo pop has a little "smoother" load and unload attribute.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

TheClash said:


> also..if i go with the NS...should i get the RC? i have never ridden a rc board...not too sure if it will help or hinder my riding? i like the idea of more float in the powder but i am worried about the "squirrelyness" that i have heard about on flats/groomers....so someone set me straight. can a guy that has been riding in the mid 80's, built his first board in wood shop with winter boots screwed to the board and full sheet metal base learn to handle such a high powered board like the f1?
> 
> ps. just discovered the jones flagship...so i will throw that one in the mix as well.


Reverse camber is a truly beautiful thing in pow and for press-work. I've bought, borrowed, and demo'd just about every rocker variation out there over the last 3 years to get a handle on what works the best for me. In the end camber just feels much much more stable on hard pack and ice, a lot more pop off natural features, a lot more stable landing spins, and a lot better edge hold- IMHO. So that's why I have quiver of reverse and regular camber boards.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

TheClash said:


> also..if i go with the NS...should i get the RC? i have never ridden a rc board...not too sure if it will help or hinder my riding? i like the idea of more float in the powder but i am worried about the "squirrelyness" that i have heard about on flats/groomers....so someone set me straight. can a guy that has been riding in the mid 80's, built his first board in wood shop with winter boots screwed to the board and full sheet metal base learn to handle such a high powered board like the f1?


My first time on a snowboard was in 1986, with size 12 Sorel boots on my size 10.5 feet strapped into a Kemper plank. Not pretty.

The reverse camber design is really terrific. It works great in powder and I have found that it is much easier to handle than a normal camber board on the groomers. In addition, something about the NeverSummer design makes it slide really well on the flats. I have found myself gliding right past several people who had to un-strap on the flats and push. The only situation in which I prefer a normal camber board is carving on hard pack or ice. So if you are concerned about learning to handle a reverse camber board, I don't think you should worry about it because I think it is much more forgiving.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe all of the NeverSummer boards are reverse camber this year.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Every N.S. this year has both rocker and camber. There r.c. design. All boards have the same r.c. design besides the raptor. Which has a nose 2 inches longer.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you guys finding RC squirrley on hard pack as well or mainly just rockered?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Im eager to test out my new supermodel x this season.....i know its a board thats designed specifically for pow with its 10mm taper at the tail, but im curious to see how it is on hardpack.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it still cambered or did they throw an alternative to it?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Dano said:


> Is it still cambered or did they throw an alternative to it?


mine is cambered,,,,but they do have the S rocker version of it


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

radnorthwest said:


> Try out Triple Base Tech from Bataleon if you're looking for fast edge to edge and power through crud. Their raised edges don't catch on anything...unless you want to when you're initiating a turn. The Enemy is super tech (and expensive!) but a really nice ride.


This is exactly what I'd recommend as well. The Bataleon Enemy. It'll turn you into a euro-carving machine.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Dano said:


> Are you guys finding RC squirrley on hard pack as well or mainly just rockered?


I found it didn't have the edge control I needed (or wanted) for how I ride at least on hard pack and when going over ice. Plus I love the way camber pops. It also feels a little too loose or slippy to me, if that makes sense, when spinning off of stuff and landing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to be the odd man out...

Go with the Vapor and say Eff the rest. Let the haters hate playa!


Seriously though, if budget is an issue, the NS is a very popular choice as you can see. The only real thing going on for the Vapor is the weight. It's just so stupidly light. Actually, it has a lot of pop too. Very, very stable. It's cambered though.

You might want a reverse or a hybrid rocker for powder.


----------

